# Centruroides chiapanensis and Hottentotta caboverdensis



## donaldovic (Aug 26, 2007)

hi, 
i hope, you will enjoy! 

Centruroides chiapanensis


















Hottentotta caboverdensis

















cheers
K.J.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 26, 2007)

Great pics and very nice species Karsten!! Congrats!


----------



## MissConnie (Aug 26, 2007)

_ooh look at all those lovely babies! :clap: _


----------



## brandontmyers (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow.....I can only wish i could get these, both are amazing..


----------



## Andre2 (Aug 26, 2007)

That's a lot of babies C. chiapanensis! How big did your female grow, Karsten? I have subadult specimen, it's such a large species!


----------



## tabor (Aug 26, 2007)

Nice. What was the gestation period on the H. caboverdensis?


----------



## tenga (Aug 26, 2007)

full pack scorplings!!! hahaha


----------



## ANTHONY.T (Aug 26, 2007)

Greats :clap:


----------



## Xaranx (Aug 26, 2007)

Aren't you worried about the little ones escaping through the airholes?  They can constrict themselves fairly well can't they?


----------



## Harrod (Aug 26, 2007)

Wonderful pics!


----------



## Brandelmouche (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats for the new born, beautifullll, nice species. Thanks


----------



## donaldovic (Aug 27, 2007)

@Andre2 
They are nearly the same as C.margaritatus or gracilis from the size.

@Tabor
The caboverdensis was born in 09/06, molted adult 04/07 and gave birth last week. 

@at all
Thx!

Cheers
Karsten


----------



## Brian S (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi Karsten,
Did you have any pale morphs of Centruroides chiapanensis?
I have produced 3 or 4 broods and some are a pale color


----------



## Blaster (Aug 27, 2007)

Hottentotta are sooo cute! Congratulations! Keep up the good work.


----------



## donaldovic (Aug 28, 2007)

hi brian, 
this is my first brood and so i can´t say, if there are or if not! time will show us, if there are some in pale color. 
cheers
karsten


----------



## asa (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow! Super pics! :clap:


----------



## Brian S (Aug 28, 2007)

donaldovic said:


> hi brian,
> this is my first brood and so i can´t say, if there are or if not! time will show us, if there are some in pale color.
> cheers
> karsten


Hi,
I dont see any in the pics. It is easy to tell if any are pale even with 1st instars. Here is an older pic of mine and you can note the pale forms as not having the dark coloration on the back






This is the pale form at 2nd instar


This is the "normal" dark form


----------



## donaldovic (Aug 29, 2007)

hi brian, 
i checked again, and there are no pale forms! 
you can also see here http://www.skorpione.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2738 pics from the mum with the first instars. i posted that in a german scorpion forum!

cheers
karsten


----------



## donaldovic (Aug 29, 2007)

finally here the pics from the H. caboverdensis in 2nd instar: 






















cheers
Karsten


----------



## Blaster (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi,
Awesome pics, Your Hottentotta are superb!  Good luck with the youngs.


----------



## Ythier (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi,
Only FYI, some pics of H.caboverdensis habitat here.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## donaldovic (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Eric.

I got some more pics from the caboverdensis. Up from 5th instar with pics from premolted cabos and so on! Perhaps you like them too?





































I picked up 65 little scorplings today! ;-) 

Cheers
Karsten


----------



## Selenops (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats! =)


----------



## Blaster (Sep 1, 2007)

donaldovic said:


> I picked up 65 little scorplings today! ;-)


Wow, that's a quite big amount! Geez, I love Hottentotta sooo much! Congrats!


----------



## dagget666 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey Karsten,
really awesome pics, very nice .


----------

